# Any tips for detailing a white car



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey guys
Ive just gone and ordered a new white Scirocco and its only just dawned on me that ive never detailed a white car. So im looking out for some tips to help me detail it better as i can imagine polishing and waxing must be a nightmare it cant be easy to tell where youve waxed and if the polish has broken down enough so tips please.:thumb:
This isnt a thread to find out which products are best but any hidden tips from you white car owners on actual cleaning polishing etc.

thanks in advance
Ben


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

white diamond


----------



## Rickymx (Sep 12, 2009)

first to all: buy a tar remover


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

As above, get some Tardis!


----------



## retsofkram (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Ben,

Having a white car isn't that bad, no worst than a black one.

I bought some swissvax glacier to go over FK1000P which calims;
"It's highly dirt repellent formulation works to minimise the effect and appearance of "black run marks" after rain". 
I've had the car since september and done 12K and it works and does the above very well, 2 long motorway trips a week of a 400 mile round trip and it still looks very good, quick wash a dry and its perfect again.

Was told about this product below today from a Mod on here that also has white.

The best product I have found for White is the Jeffs Werkstat range (Also known i believe as Klasse in the USA and developed from carlack but could be wrong)

I use the Werkstat Prime to prep then add multiple layers of Werkstat Acrylic Jett Triger before a final wipe down using Acrylic Glos - looks great.

It is so easy to use, just spray and wipe, can be used on trim as well and last for ages. Highly recommend

Have a look: http://www.werkstat.com/index2.php


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

The werkstat kit is very easy to use, Tar remover is a must as is a good paint cleaner such as Lime Prime Lite, which probably needs doing every 3 months or so.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

retsofkram said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> The best product I have found for White is the Jeffs Werkstat range (Also known i believe as Klasse in the USA and developed from carlack but could be wrong)
> 
> ...


+1
not got white (silver) but backing up the praise for the Werkstat kit (espec the acrylic trigger)


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

+1 for pretty much everything above. 

Love the Werkstat kit and you'll definately NEED a tar remover. Just remember that once you've used tar remover you need to re-protect the area every time so you want something pretty quick. The Werkstat kit fits the bill pretty well.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

another thumbs up for the werkstat:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Opti Seal brings out the finish plus gives good clarity.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Can White really shine like other colours??


Ant


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

werkstat FTW mate :thumb:


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys ive got plenty of tardis so im fine there.
The Werkstatt kit is definatley on my shopping list but ive got a new pot of supernatural to get through first Damn those impulse buys

How do you find detailing white cas on your eyes sometimes ive only got to look at a white car in the sun and my eyes hurt. LOL!

Ben


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

can werkstat be layered?

i fancy investing in some :thumb:



BENJY said:


> How do you find detailing white cas on your eyes sometimes ive only got to look at a white car in the sun and my eyes hurt. LOL!
> 
> Ben


I have just finished Machine polishing my white van, and after spending all day looking at a bright white van, especially in sunlight it took my eyes a while to adjust :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Rickymx said:


> first to all: buy a tar remover


Agreed - tar spots show up so easy on a White Car!

I got my 1st White car just over 2 months ago.

Polishing isn't so bad, as assuming you have broken it down full it just wipes off easily enough.

The best LSP I have come across is the Jeffs Werkstat Acrylic range. I use Prime, Acrylic Jett Trigger and Acrylic Glos (in that order) and top up with the Glos every couple of weeks. As it is spray on and wipe, it is very easu to use and work great on trim and glass. It was oe nof my best purchases last year and it is very durable, leaving a nice slick finish making cleaning easier :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> can werkstat be layered?


Yes and ideally it should. I did 6x layers leaving 20 mins between each. I think you can add more but that seems to be about the norm for this product :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Expect a long haul on the claying stage, of the last 3 new car preps to white cars the claying stage has taken a couple of hours.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Gleammachine said:


> Expect a long haul on the claying stage, of the last 3 new car preps to white cars the claying stage has taken a couple of hours.


Cheers ive seen from experiance working in a dealer some of the fallot that new cars come with especialy white:thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Tar remover
Cleaner wax or SRP
PB White diamond 
and FK1000p.
looks very glossy

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=119742

Still needs some light correction in April (anyone lend me a garage in Biggin Hill kent


----------



## fellowsuk (Mar 3, 2009)

im looking at the tardis now, but am i just a noob, i have washed my car a few times but never noticed any "tar" ??


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Expect a long haul on the claying stage, of the last 3 new car preps to white cars the claying stage has taken a couple of hours.


This is true, i think the reason is you see more on each pass, takes me a lot longer on white than any other colour.

I would give a big:thumb:up for the Werkstat kit but if you want some definition to add to white go for RG55, absolutely stunning results...see below


----------



## aLeX 1.4 s tsi (Mar 20, 2008)

which kit for a candy white gti? Acrylic or carnauba ?


----------



## Empire1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Id hav to say Tar and Glue because you will need it.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I can't believe nobody's mentioned shades :doublesho 

I had a white car once and it was quite hard work when the sun was out - dazzling white light around my eyes when I'm looking up close at any swirls/lines, etc.

However, I still love 'em, and am looking for another at the moment.

Oh, and don't forget the spare MF cloth in the car to buff off any polish/wax that you missed earlier when cleaning in the sunlight :thumb:


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Reading lots of good stuff about werkstat on White cars. I've just ordered a new 5 Series in Alpine White so I think I'll be giving this stuff a try.

White seems to be the popular colour this year.


----------



## aLeX 1.4 s tsi (Mar 20, 2008)

Acrylic Jett Trigger 500 mL ,Acrylic Glos 500 mL or Carnauba Jett 500 mL ,Carnauba Glos 500 mL ?


----------

